# Servo tornillo sinfin



## ugalde (May 29, 2018)

Hola, necesitaba ayuda para encontrar un servo digital que accione sobre un tornillo sinfin, algo similar a este:Customer Guide to Selecting the Question Types, pero que se pueda quedar en una posición intermedia, muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 29, 2018)

En esa página no se ve ninguna imagen de servo . . .


----------



## Fogonazo (May 29, 2018)

Por estas latitudes tenemos una fábrica de *motores *excelentes que exportan a todo el mundo.
Varios modelos *NO *son reversibles, es decir si no reciben alimentación la carga no los mueve.
Desconozco si fabrican servos, pero eso se puede inventar fácilmente.


----------



## ugalde (May 30, 2018)

disculpar, Digital Servoless Retractable System (1pc) 37g
foto donde se pueden ver los finales de carrera
actualmente utilizo un servo de 20 kg, pero no va bien,  está continuamente buscando posición.
IMG_20180530_175011.jpg


----------



## Fogonazo (May 30, 2018)

ugalde dijo:


> actualmente utilizo un servo de 20 kg, pero no va bien,  está continuamente buscando posición. . . .


Necesitas un servo con mayor reducción, o reducir el brazo de palanca.


----------



## ugalde (May 30, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Necesitas un servo con mayor reducción, o reducir el brazo de palanca.


si, eso es lo que necesito, este servo que adjunto me valdría si le cambio la tarjeta de control y le pongo un potenciometro en vez de finales de carrera, eso sería mucho curro es un espacio muy reducido


----------



## Fogonazo (May 30, 2018)

¿ Se podría acortar el brazo de palanca del servo que tienes actualmente ?


----------



## pandacba (May 30, 2018)

Si especificas mejor lo que quieres hacer se te podría ayudar mejor, hay muchas cosas, pero sin conocer las reales necesidades es imposible sugerir algún producto


----------



## josemaX (May 31, 2018)

Si el servo está continuamente posicionándose aunque no le cambies la señal (y esta es estable) posiblemente sea problema de la calidad del servo. Los servos digitales de calidad no mueven una décima de la posición que les fijes. Tampoco dices como manejas el servo, si es con Arduino o algo así podría ser que el tren de pulsos sea inestable.


----------



## ugalde (May 31, 2018)

lo controlo con arduino, el servo acciona sobre el desviador trasero de una bicicleta, en el banco de pruebas funciona bien, en la prueba practica el desviador recibe movimientos laterales que hacen vencer el par del servo el cual inyecta tensión al motor para mantener la posición requerida, esto no implica que el desviador cambie de piñón, ni se aprecia ruido en la cadena, lo que noto es que el servo consume corriente sin motivo, pues yo no le ordeno cambiar de posición, no se si me explico bien, por ejemplo si a un servo que está en una posición determinada, le aplicas una fuerza a la leva que la haga desplazar en cualquier dirección, el servo vuelve a buscar la posición, pero si los engranajes son de tornillo sinfin entonces por mucha fuerza que se aplique a la leva lo se movería y el potenciómetro del servo se mantendría en la posición, este tipo de engranaje es el que estoy buscando, pero no encuentro nada que tenga la estanqueidad que tiene un servo normal.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 1, 2018)

Pues es sencillo. Puesto que el sinfín no va "al revés", cuando pulses un cambio le das unos segundos de alimentación y luego cortas.


----------



## ugalde (Jun 1, 2018)

estoy esperando recibir este servo para probarlo, aunque tendré que hacer una caja estanca y con esas dimensiones me va resultar dificil, lo que yo busco es esto pero con protección ip 65


----------

